# Please allow me to introduce myself



## Hedge_Rider (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm a man of wealth and taste
Ive been around for a long, long year
Stole many a mans soul and faith.
:devil:

I am the other half to majickmaker, I won't say the better half because I think we are pretty equal.

I live my life for going to Medieval and Renaissance Faires and celebrating Halloween. I am here to try to learn what others do for yard haunts.

Dennis


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Glad to see you here !!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings! glad to have you here!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to a fellow Okie. I'm a southsider. Where abouts are you two?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings, and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad you could joins us


----------



## Hedge_Rider (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcome, I am on the Northside of OKC


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Dennis


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Hedge!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Hedge_Rider!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome to Haunt Forum! Ok I give, what would Loki do?


----------



## Hedge_Rider (Jul 24, 2009)

Basically Loki would do whatever Loki wants. In case everybody is not familiar with the Norse Pantheon, Loki is the Trickster God. He is very fond of granting your wishes, but be very careful and very specific what you wish for. Loki is very mischievous and love to play games and have fun.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum HR.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and may all my nightmares be cast upon you!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! You're in the right place


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------

